# cu privirea îndreptată în jos



## Bântuit

Bună ziua,

"Uneori ni se pare cât se poate de normal ca, vieţuind zi de zi cu privirea îndreptată în jos, spre problemele noastre pamânteşti..."

Ce înseamnă *in jos* în contextul acesta?

Presupun că e ceva precum "in mind".

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

Contextul nu e suficient de larg (mai trebuie text) ca să-mi permită o interpretare corectă.

La prima vedere aş spune că este un "a privi în jos la problemele pământeşti/de rutină/banale" spre deosebire de "a privi în sus la lumea spirituală sau dumnezeire".

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Bună,iată tot articolul.


----------



## farscape

E în regulă, nu mai e nevoie de alte explicaţii.

f.


----------



## Bântuit

Da!e clar după explicaţia ta.


----------

